# New Black 2011 GTR



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got my 2011 GTR.

Went for Black. Had Ultimate Silver before. Black more eye catching but sleeker in Silver.

Recaros great and much better than my standard seats.

First impressions

Significantly more refined than my old GTR - almost BMW!

Ride clearly better but still lousy on really bad surfaces.

Steering lighter and more pointy. Car turns in without sense of changing momentum. Major improvement.

Not had Y Tube fitted yet. Car sounds a bit anaemic without it.

Interior better but not dramatically. I was expecting more.

Loads of minor improvements - car has been thoroughly revised.

Others have said don't like paddles - seem better to me.

Also said poorish low rev torque? - again I think 2011 as good or better at least on part throttle.

Can't properly judge until car run in and Y tube fitted.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Were all Waiting*



PSC said:


> Just got my 2011 GTR.
> 
> Can't properly judge until car run in and Y tube fitted.


Congrats. Hurry up & put some miles on then. lol


----------



## Aytacirfan (Mar 19, 2011)

Well is it worth trading up for the new version?


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

I've done about 700m miles now and beginning to occasionally use full throttle in second and third gears but gently and not max revs. 

First impressions are that it's not gobsmackingly faster than my 2009 car but realistically it's unfair to compare a car with 700 miles versus one with 5,000 miles.

Engine seems a bit sportier. Anyone else think this? I'm using the paddles more than in my old car because seems aurally more satisfying. Got the Y tube fitted and still got same resonance around 2K rpm as old car.

Not convinced about the ride improvement. Seems slightly better over decent roads but as bad as old model over rough roads.

Biggest improvement by far is the steering. The way the car changes direction is vastly better than the old.

The clonks and rattles similar to old car, perhaps slightly better.

Quality improved but not dramatically.

So to answer the question, is it worth the extra dosh?

The only area where the 2011 pisses all over the 2010 is steering. This does transform the driving experience and therefore can't be under rated.

Performance wise I need to run mine in more before passing judgement. Also I need to run mine to nearer the red line which I won't do till optimised. It's definitely a bit faster but I must confess that so far I'm slightly disappointed but perhaps I'm expecting too much too soon.

Not that bothered about the rest.

So to finally answer, yes I'm glad I upgraded because 2011 better to drive but steering aside it's not a quantum improvement and sadly the Law of Diminishing Returns applies, as it does to everything!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If you kept your old GT-R standard (apart from Y-pipe), then you will be very impressed by the extra power and torque of your new one once you give it full beans from 4k to redline, trust me! 
It feels more than 45hp more.

Of course if you're used to a Cobb-ed car, then it will be less impressive.

Ride of course will also improve with mileage a bit.
Keep us updated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> If you kept your old GT-R standard (apart from Y-pipe), then you will be very impressed by the extra power and torque of your new one once you give it full beans from 4k to redline, trust me!
> It feels more than 45hp more.
> 
> Of course if you're used to a Cobb-ed car, then it will be less impressive.
> ...


My 09 car was Cobb-ed stage 2 97RON, and the new MY11 has a Milltek Y pipe only. As I have had the optimisation service I can compare the two with a little knowledge having opened her properly using maximum revs and in a challenging environment. 
The steering and suspension are significantly better and the performance is as good as the tuned 09 model. Still a little more lag and it tends to hold the gears more even in standard mode (not R). I like the fact that you can keep the whole system in R mode even when using the auto rather than the paddles. I am convinced that the optimum acceleration will be achieved in the auto mode as getting the gear changes at exactly the right RPM would be extremely challenging.
Still considering Cobbing it when Benji sorts out the mapping but may keep it standard as I will be keeping longer and doing more miles (previous one 22 months and 16,000 miles)


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a long drive last night and revised my opinion!

I think it's like when you see a film that everyone has raved about you are disappointed cause expectations unrealistically high. See film again a couple of years later and it's a great film.

Same with my car, I was expecting the thing to rip my intestines apart. Plus I was feeding in throttle gently and avidly watching rev counter to avoid going over 5,500rpm.

Tried car again last night on some peachy roads, especially one short straight that really gives a sense of speed (large tree at end of short straight!). It's a bit of road I know really well and have driven loads of cars flat out along it. Although I again eased throttle gently and braked very early/smoothly, nevertheless the car was sensational. 

Real sense of the Starship Enterprise going to Warp Speed.

So no quibbles over performance now!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Guys, I think that this conversation about new vs old model is pointless!
Of course that the new model is better/faster/more refined etc than the old one - for Christ's sake, it wouldn't be a new model if it weren't so...
But, I really don't see any point of replacing the older model with the new one! It is still only a facelift and just slight better performance - for me, definitely not worth money loss on selling the old model and a BIG price increase of the new model!
Of course, if you have unlimited money supply, than you can really play with that and you don't care!
But if you want to make the wisest possible decission, replacing the old model with the new one is crazyness and a little bit of snobbery I have to add... "I have to have the latest model, what would my neighbour say if he sees me in the old one" kinda way of thinking... But wait, your neighbour might not see the difference between them!! Hmmm? Ok, then get a new blue color, then he must notice it 
And I would also say, Nissan's marketing did a good job! They succeded to sell you the car and to give a little bit tail wind into the GTR sales 3 years after it has been released 
When the new R36 comes, it makes sense, but this - if I'd want more performance out of my car, I'll get COBB...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The way i view it is if you have a 09 Black edition then you're prob gonna get £42/43k from a dealer part ex so you have to find/finance circa another £25k to trade up.....for the price of COBB and accompanying mods, you can beat the performance and then some of the MY11 and still have enough of a safety cushion in reserve should the worst case scenario happen and something break and your warranty not be honoured!

Its a jap sports car, these things were made to mod!! Drive it and enjoy it!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I feel the pain more than most at not being able to afford to trade up, as I'd made a lot of arrangements for the new car.

But I don't see the need to accuse those who have, of craziness or snobbery.
As I kept on saying to Steve, would you rather the GT-R programme died because nobody bought the new model?

If people can afford to do it, why not? It's none of anybody else's business and good luck to them!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

It is certainly not a case of crazyness or snobbery with myself as I have ordered the same colour, albeit met black instead of flat black, and have the same reg no. No one knows I have changed apart from me (and her indoors) and the R35 pros who would notice the subtle outside differences.
I changed because the new car is better in virtually every aspect and I can afford it. I did sell my original car privately and in my opinion got a good ptice.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*School of snobbery*



> SuzaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I think that this conversation about new vs old model is pointless!
> ...


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I feel the pain more than most at not being able to afford to trade up, as I'd made a lot of arrangements for the new car.
> 
> But I don't see the need to accuse those who have, of craziness or snobbery.
> As I kept on saying to Steve, would you rather the GT-R programme died because nobody bought the new model?
> ...


Totally agree, "Snobbery"  give me break, we are Petrol heads, and love the latest models, snobbery and one up manship does not even come into it IMO.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I really don't understand how some people get upset when they hear something that they don't want to hear...
Definitely, the people who replaced their old GTR with the new one, they think it is the best decision... even if they are little bit dissapointed, they would not admit that... We're all humans, aren't we...?
I am letting everyone to have his/her point of view, and if you think it's a great deal, ok...
But let me have my point of view, and let me think it's crazy and nonsense...
I had SLK 350, since 2004., then a facelift came out in 2008 I think... getting the AMG 55 could have been an option, but getting a new facelifted 350 (which had ca 25 HP more too) was crazy and nonsense for me... it is still SLK 350, the same car, been there, done that...
But still, that's just my way of thinking... 
Oh,it just came on my mind, are there any who traded in a MY 2009 for MY 2010? there were some changes too! You mustn't have passed on that...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Totally agree, "Snobbery"  give me break, we are Petrol heads, and love the latest models, snobbery and one up manship does not even come into it IMO.


Fully agree with that comment. You buy the best you can if you love petrol! I had a very early 09 model and got a very good price for it. There are even more advantages to me; simple things like 'nav and a usb for my ipod, not to mention the other improvements in all areas. Had a great 18 months with that car and the timing of the new one was perfect. I'm bloody annoyed that I've still only managed 500 miles but that's my fault (and work). Bottom line, is the new car worth £68.5k to me? Absolutely it is. 
SuzaFan, are you Steve in disguise?!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Fully agree with that comment. You buy the best you can if you love petrol! I had a very early 09 model and got a very good price for it. There are even more advantages to me; simple things like 'nav and a usb for my ipod, not to mention the other improvements in all areas. Had a great 18 months with that car and the timing of the new one was perfect. I'm bloody annoyed that I've still only managed 500 miles but that's my fault (and work). Bottom line, is the new car worth £68.5k to me? Absolutely it is.
> SuzaFan, are you Steve in disguise?!


Hey, as I am not a native English speaker, I don't get this with Steve??
Please explain!!
And I don't want to fight with anyone here guys, but I have right to say what I think here, don't I??


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Hey, as I am not a native English speaker, I don't get this with Steve??
> Please explain!!
> And I don't want to fight with anyone here guys, but I have right to say what I think here, don't I??


This is a forum and forums are for opinions and discussions.
No offence taken or given


----------



## PSC (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO the 2011 is £8K better than the 2010 car. The way it flows round bends chalk and cheese. For this reason alone I'd struggle to now enjoy the 2009 car.

Even after 800 miles I still marvel at how I now drive with finger tips rather than hawling car round bends.


Is it worth £25K to upgrade from 2009 model? That's a totally subjective and individual judgement.

I'd rather not have coughed up £25K but whatever I'd bought next I'd have been sickened by selling my GTR for a palty £43K. At £43K it's unbelievable sensational value.

But at £70K the 2011 GTR still pisses over anything else I'd consider buying re value for money.

Can't believe Car Mag recently preferred M3 to latest GTR!!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

SuzaFan said:


> I really don't understand how some people get upset when they hear something that they don't want to hear...
> Definitely, the people who replaced their old GTR with the new one, they think it is the best decision... even if they are little bit dissapointed, they would not admit that... We're all humans, aren't we...?
> I am letting everyone to have his/her point of view, and if you think it's a great deal, ok...
> But let me have my point of view, and let me think it's crazy and nonsense...
> ...


 I think this is "aimed" me so I'll respond.
Firstly I/we do not get "upset" at comments like yours, what "Surprises" me and others is that you have come onto a Car Forum where like minded Petrol Heads reside and regardless of "how much money" each other have we all want the latest and best cars out there. You and many others keep cars prohaps for 3 + years or more ( and good luck to you) *BUT* many of us do not, and not for the assumptions you seem to be making. 
Where I come from thats "Council House mentality" and NO I am not going to explain that.:thumbsup: By the way no offence taken.


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

wish i could afford a new one - but then i'd be even more scared of binning it on the track 

but i really agree JDM is about modding and making the cars different, so i'd rather have more budget to make the car i want to drive (if i had any budget left at all of course  )


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> Hey, as I am not a native English speaker, I don't get this with Steve??
> Please explain!!
> And I don't want to fight with anyone here guys, but I have right to say what I think here, don't I??


It's just that you and 'Steve' SEEM to have the same rules;
Rule 1. Steve is always right.
Rule 2. If Steve is wrong, then rule 1 applies.
Smiley face.

PS No offence taken at all, or intended. Like you, I'm am a lover, not a fighter. Generally. Unless I've been on the Nelson.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Part of the problem here is surely that those of us who have bought the 2011 want it to be better and this clouds our judgement in the same way that those who have chosen not to get a 2011 want it not to be better and that clouds theirs, the reality is probably somewhere between the 2 positions.

I have had mine for a week now. The handling is MUCH better it is just so solid into the corners and seems to ride over bumps and road imperfections (not like there are many of those in the UK ) much better than the 2010. I also haven't noticed any throttle response issues but I have just about been running it in (which may be a good thing as I possibly got hit by the rozzers with a video camera on a Motorway Bridge on the M6 in Cheshire).

The flipside is that I am noticing an awful lot of interior squeaking which I never heard in my old car (and I wonder if it is linked to the stiffer suspension). I also seem to have an issue with the Sat Nav which does not want to show me the speed limits as part of the standard information despite 3 resets to factory settings and all the right options selected.

As I was running it in I had the fuel save mode on. I averaged just below 20 MPG on the return journey which included a bit of more vigorous acceleration as I hit the 600 mile mark closer as I got closer to home.

If the Sat Nav snags could be sorted and any stray rattles and squeaks dealt with at the 1200 mile optimisation I will be happy with the switch.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

PSC said:


> IMO the 2011 is £8K better than the 2010 car. The way it flows round bends chalk and cheese. For this reason alone I'd struggle to now enjoy the 2009 car.
> 
> Even after 800 miles I still marvel at how I now drive with finger tips rather than hawling car round bends.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with all the above. I'd had my time again & I'd known more about the MY11 when I bought my new MY10 in October, I'd have possibly waited & spent an extra £8k on the new one. That said, I'm not bothered as now view the situation the other way as per others & that's I've spent a few £'s on the Titan pipes, Cobb & Tune & thus now have a car that performs epicaly & sounds sublime, so from a performance perspective I'm not left wanting & have kept a few quid in my pocket towards running costs or maybe a few other alterations

If I could have taken my car in stock form back to the dealer & paid the difference I'd likely have done it & gone for the MY11, but we all knownthe price I'd get for my lightly used MY10 would leave the change gap at around £20k & that's too much for not enough if that makes sense.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe a lot of the rivalry issues are down to who can or cannot afford to make the change? I've said before that I would've changed from 09 to 11 if I had that sort of money floating about. I don't so I haven't. I don't begrudge it of anyone who can afford to make the change as it is their right to do so.

Logically speaking, there could be a good number of arguments for not trading up but they can be countered with as many personal reasons _to_ trade up. I would bet that everyone who's posted on this thread so far believes they are right but we keep seeing the same old argument again and again. What's it all about?


----------

